# helping a friend with steering wheel / horn install



## tonydi (Jul 19, 2011)

hi I am helping a friend with his 65 GTO his horns where not working so he took abart his steering wheel when I got there the horn relay was just clicking so I traced the wires each connection was corroaded and loose, so cleaned each one when i was finished the horns where woirking when i ground the pin inside the steering collum now he can not remember how the steering where goes back together he has a simulated wood grain steering wheel he bought some nee parts i looked thru his manual and it is not clear the plunger assy he bought doesnt fit in the pic in the manual it shows the spring the plunger with the head in and the insulator the insulator keeps conning out when i try to assemble the steering wheel the horns keep sounding so i am not shure of the assembley so if anyone has any pics it shure will help allso the the part that screws into the part ontop of the steering wheel i am not shure which way it facesone side has the plastis the other metal i hope i gave enough info 
thanks 
tony


----------



## tonydi (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing? No one?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 19, 2011)

wow I am A Little Disapointed ..no one here has ever put there steering wheel on?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

take this to the old gto section and i bet youll get a reply


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you post a pic of what you have??


----------



## tonydi (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't have a pic at the moment and he put it together so he could drive it this past weekend i will have to talk to him this week and see when i can get back over there


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory wood wheel uses different horn setup than regular wheel. do he get the right parts for the wood wheel? plunger \ spring \ sleeve when compressed locks together so the wheel can be installed, but I would disconnect the neg battery cable anyway when I put a wheel on.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

For sure a few good pics of what you have would be great. I am guessing it is a grant aftermarket wheel and not the factory wheel? Make sure you have some pics of the wheel broke down so the wires and plunger are exposed. That will help us see what you see and we can make pretty drawing on your pics to try to help.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 19, 2011)

I still havent had a chance to get pic but it is a factory sinulated wood wheel we where at a cruse night and looked at 5 other gto's all with standard wheels are just like my camaro we found one with a wheel simular to his and short of pulling it off we could see the way that the contactor was installed which he has his installed wrong . so we will fix that but i will still have to get the length if the plunger because ifits to long it will keep contacting the contactor


----------

